# One of the best last Outdoor Nationals. Dean Pridgen



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Dean Pridgen will most likely be attending his last Outdoor Nationals. Im not sure how many he attended and won but its been a long run and many silver bowls.

Mans given it his all and at age 73 after talking to him I feel he is attending his last one. If you see or get a chance congradulate him on a very successfull longtime carreer in archery.

Rosie will be attending with him as well even though she cant shoot anymore its there last goodbyes to a sport that gave them so much.

Dean said he will try to shoot some local stuff and still try to hunt. But says his strength is just not there to compete.

I have so much repect for Dean and his wisdom of archery. You wont find a nicer guy!
DB


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Dean quit going to Nationals--*

Believe it when I see it. :darkbeer:


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Gosh that's a name from the past! Can you post a recent photo of him? 

Good to read he is doing well...

Frank


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

DB, he may not have the strength to compete but when he is 93 I still would not fight him with a machine gun, whip, and a chair. Dean and Rosie are the best of the best.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

My father thinks alot of Dean.

That era produced some top shooters--- Katie Smith, Ron Lahon, Jim Brown, Dean, Larry Wise, Terry and Michelle Ragsdale, and many more. Some great archers and good folks. (I never met Ms. Smith but met the others) 

There was another shooter I am missing and his name escapes me..


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Jack Cramer was the name I was trying to remember...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

TNMAN said:


> Believe it when I see it. :darkbeer:



That's two of us....


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is one he has on another site Mr. Addington. Just trying to help out DB.:wink:


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Man that rascal hasn't aged a day... Ron Lahon is doing well too. Glad to see these guys still shooting and out there promoting archery.

Call me Frank. 

Thanks for the photo-


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*How I miss*

How I miss Katie, tough competitor, good people, Her, Bob Fazio, Jim Hadley,Dale Corley and myself shooting at Hadley,s old shop. That was fun, not too many arrows dropped there. 

Dean sure looks good, glad to see him still shooting.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Jim Brown still shooting? He was a great shot too.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Picture*



Aspirin Buster said:


> Jack Cramer was the name I was trying to remember...


Here a picture of Jack and few other greats. Larry wise and Mike Leitor. Not a bad group at in the target.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for that photo... Blast from the past!

I just saw Larry Wise in March. He's still real active. He was at our place around 1982. I have met all of those guys... wow. 

Any more photos you can post? That was great..just great. Makes me miss the old "ARCHERY" magazine.


----------



## ks.bowhunter (Jan 20, 2009)

I met Dean at tri county a couple of times.I actually have an old jennings t-bow that used to be his.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Good thread gang


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I understand it's true that he's not going to shoot Nats anymore. He says that if Rosie isn't up to going, he's not going either.


----------

